# can you increase air flow this way.???



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Just threw out the kids computer, and pulled all the fans out. They are 12v. You know where this is going?....anyone ever try it ??? No idea what the cfm. rate is or should be, just screwing around...also thinking the drain screw for coolant at the engine would be a good acess point for a thermostat. Close to the b:bigok:lock as you get.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not water proof!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

top of the snorkel....just wondering if anyone has tried it.... I don't take my bike swimming any more...:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> top of the snorkel....just wondering if anyone has tried it.... I don't take my bike swimming any more...:bigok:


I seen people do it for the belt intake but as for the airbox, no...and if it worked well, it would lean it out too much I would think.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That may actually work... a small PSU fan would fit in a snorkel pretty tight. Id try it just for fun, it may actually help but may be to unreliable to rejet. If you have couplers just make a spare snorkel top and try it!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

that's what I was thinking, running a tad rich now. I would have thought that someone else tried this by now. down to 2 fans though. the third hit&cut my thumb and dropped it to the floor, broke the fins. too bad it was the best of the three.... as stated above just screwing around. how restrictive @ W.O.T. will it be...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Someone asked this question before, but not sure if it was here... But my thoughts are that the fan would have to be variable speed depending on the engine rpm... I would think at a constant speed you would be forcing too much air into the Carbs at idle, and not enough at wot... 

Kind like a turbo charger or supercharger... It runs off the engine rpms.. 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I was also thinking this, but if the fan is so small (computer fan)the forced air from driving will increase the fan speed to some degree.
Man I should have paid better attention in physics.....
:rev1:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That little fan might become a restriction at higher RPMs.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

agreed^ wish I knew more about it....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

An electric fan could help make-up for an overly restrictive intake system, but that's about it. It's not going to provide any pressure through the carb, as a fan is not positive displacement. And yes, if it's too small it could become a restriction at higher rpm. 

You could try it and see if there's any noticable gains at lower throttle/rpm. If so, then you might consider stepping up your intake/snorkel plumbing to allow more flow.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

maybe to the clutch..put one in the inlet side to force cool air in...just a thought


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah I pulled the snork's off 4now and have a 2.5 in, out of the box to the hood. it's wicked fast 0-40. the engine mods needed more air. still going flat at 58mph. guess ill save for V.F.J. like everyone else.... cured the rich gas smell at some start up's.


----------

